# My lot!



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a pretty small pet breeder, with only my second litter on the way now  I have four girls and two boys, so without further ado, meet the gang!

This is my favourite boy, Elf, who is a bone agouti longcoat rex. (We think... a breeder at a show he went to thought he might have been colourpoint beige ) 









Here's Arry the mystery mouse, another longcoat rex... feel free to join the speculation on his colouration (and get the longer explanation) on this thread: http://fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=8427









One of Arry's sister, Siamese rex girl Jazzy. She moulted out all her curls sadly and looks like a normal shorthair now. 









Arry and Jazzy's sister, Leah, a black tan. 









This is Dawn, not a fancy mouse like the others who are all pedigreed, just a pet shop girl, fawn with white longhair. I still love her  









And here is sweet little Poppy, pink-eyed white longcoat rex! 









That's the lot - for now - hope you enjoy :d


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

Cutie pets!


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very cute  I do love Leah. Some healthy looking mice!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love Arry


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Rebel, lovely meeces every one of them, pet shop mice are as adorable as pedigreed mice and can be just as wonderful as pets. I am looking forward to pics of the second litter viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8429# - Vicki


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Arry looks like a black merle rex to me - they are all really cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Elf looks like a little mischief maker. I love the splashed or merle or whatever; I guess it's unlikely to be s splashed given your location...and the tan on Leah looks very deep. Nice!


----------

